# Decent mid grade shop vac?



## acro (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody have a recommendation for a nice quiet and powerful shop vac? I know they are usually just a throw away item, but does anyone make a really good one between the normal Craftsman, Shop Vac types and a $600 Festool?

Looking for something with a good, sericeable filter. I am not impressed at all with the typical round ones in the Shop Vacs and usually run a supplimental bag to filter the fines. I would like to find one that does a good job without the extra trouble.

Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, I had an old Craftsman shop vac that made it 22 years.

Can't even imagine how many gallons of "liquid" it sucked up over the years or how many ponds of dust, lost screws, hardware etc...it sucked up.

Put a filter on the exhaust and used very successfully indoors....

I bought a metal Rigid from HD when I started my own kitchen.

Turns out it is one heck of a vacuum....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have had the big craftsman for probably 10 years and it's been a great vac.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

The Ridgid vacs are pretty awesome for the price. They suck....that's a good thing for a vac. Lol


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

What size are you looking for? Don't know if it's still the case but both Craftsman and Ridgid were made by Emerson. I've had a 16 gallon Craftsman for 26 years and a 16 gallon Ridgid for about 15 years both still working.

I get tired of lugging a 16 around so I have this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-4-gal-Wet-Dry-Vacuum-WD4070/202077241


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Honestly the larger Rigid vacs are really good for power and noise. The smaller ones not so much. A bag is pretty nice to use though.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I've had my 16 Gal Craftsman for about 20 years now. Works great. Doubles as a leaf blower when detached from vac lid. Don't remember what I paid for it but if I recall I thought it was too much at the time. 

Problem:
- Loud as %$#^K!
- When that 16 gal is full of water, you can't pick it up.


----------



## acro (Jan 14, 2013)

I am replacing my 20 gal Shop Vac QSP, which was still going strong after over 20 years. Problem is that I smashed it. Q stands for quiet, which is relative.

But comparing a new one to mine, I would like it to filter better, be quieter, and have better wheels.

And when using the bag in mine, the opening is narrower than the main body, so it is a real hassle to get the bag out without ripping it open.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I had a 16 gal. Craftsman for over 20 years. Was really powerful. I replaced it with a Rigid. Exact same sucking power. I also have a shop vac. Not worth anything. 

I would say the shop vac is quieter, but it is probably because it doesn't have much sucking power.

Come to think of it, I have 2 Rigid. A 16 gal. and the small toolbox sized one. I got it after I saw the electrician using it. Fits in the trailer good and still has plenty of sucking power.

I don't have a recommendation for a quiet one.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I've got a larger ridgid. I like it. Sucks hard. That's the most important thing when I go for the shop vac.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Not much help, but I like Ridgid + blue filters, ear protection on occasion. Sometimes a bag, too. And I catch the exhaust on start-up after cleaning the filter, etc.

Here's another discussion.
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?82780-Quiet-shop-vac

Shopvac's are made in USA. Maybe give them another look and check out the full line.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Look at Fein vacs. Excellent vacs and not quite as expensive as the Festools. Anyone I have heard that used one was very happy. 

http://www.cpofein.com/fein-9202723...5ZZ10a0rSqY-viMOjf5rHKf-9jOuxxpRQpBoClWjw_wcB

I have never used or seen this one but it gets you autoclean and RRP capability.

http://www.cpopowertools.com/dewalt...0,default,pd.html?start=4&cgid=dewalt-vacuums


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep, the Fein Turbo II is my choice, definitely fills the gap between the high price tag (good quality, mind you) Festool and the more disposable Shop Vac brands. I like the holding tray on top too, more useful than I thought it would be.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mstrat said:


> Yep, the Fein Turbo II is my choice, definitely fills the gap between the high price tag (good quality, mind you) Festool and the more disposable Shop Vac brands. I like the holding tray on top too, more useful than I thought it would be.


$400, eh? Looks like the hose diameter is too thin for me anyway.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the Fein Turbo HEPA and very happy with it.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> $400, eh? Looks like the hose diameter is too thin for me anyway.


I think it's the typical 1 1/2" hose diameter, I got the set and haven't tried hooking it up to anything crazy, but I think it's the normal size! I like that it's a 13' hose too...


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/pro-vacs

ridgid has new quieter line more features then the orange. 

or fein t2

have not priced out the ridged, but you can go wrong with a good old ridged for general clean up.

the bag filters on ridged work really well








$250ish no brainer.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

For regular vacuuming I use a Ridgid with the clean stream filter, muffler and bags. I have two Festool vacs for everything else.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Also remember if it's for shop use just sucking general sawdust don't go for the Hepa Filter models. They restrict the CFM way too much.


----------

